# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Si bejne kafshet ne shqip ?

## Qerim

Ne gjuhe te ndryshme kafshet flasin apo lehin apo pellasin ne menyra te ndryshme.
Psh, *qeni* ne disa gjuhe leh *ham ham*, ndersa ne disa te tjera *hum hum*.

----------


## PINK

> Ne gjuhe te ndryshme kafshet flasin apo lehin apo pellasin ne menyra te ndryshme.
> Psh, *qeni* ne disa gjuhe leh *ham ham*, ndersa ne disa te tjera *hum hum*.



Ne fakt mire e ke ti Qerim , qeni i komshiut tim sa here me sheh ja ben njehere *Ham* dhe nje here *Hum* ... ( Ham eshte ne shqip ja kam mesuar une , kurse Hum eshte ne Inglisht . )  :sarkastik: 

Kurse tani do i kushtoj vemendje maces se nje shoqes sime , macja ne fakt eshte americane . lind e rrit ketu ..po per kuriozitet tani do e degjoj si ja ben Mjauuu apo ? Do te them next time .

----------


## panchovilla

Gjeli ne shqip ben `kikiriku` kurse ne anglisht `cuckoo dod loo doo` Kjo eshte gjeja me e kote qe e kam degjuar ne anglisht :uahaha:

----------


## FLORIRI

Ja ti marrim me radhe 
Miu      cerr cerr
Lepuri    iiih ihhh
Bretkosa  eeee  eeee 
Dhia     mehehehe
Cjapi    ehehehe
Delja    beeeeeeh
Dashi   beaaaaah
Qeni     eeeehum hum  eeeeaauuuu aauuu  hau hau
Gamori  iaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaia grrhhh grrrhhh hshqqq
Kali        iiiiihihihhihihihi  grrrhh grrrhhh  hshqqq
Pela      iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih  ooh oooh ohhh
Lopa      mmmmmyyyy
Ujku      uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh
Maca    eeeaaaauuuuu eeeaaaaauuuuuu
Gjeli     kikikikikiikik ek ek ek kikikikikikik
Pula      kakararalakakakakakakak shume zhurm per asgja
Miza     bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## oiseau en vol

Une bej ciuciuciuciuciuciu...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> Ja ti marrim me radhe 
> Miu      cerr cerr
> Lepuri    iiih ihhh
> Bretkosa  eeee  eeee 
> Dhia     mehehehe
> Cjapi    ehehehe
> Delja    beeeeeeh
> Dashi   beaaaaah
> Qeni     eeeehum hum  eeeeaauuuu aauuu  hau hau
> ...



Matjan ti  rrofshhhh sa malet e Matit ..  po a ka mundesi te na i perkthesh tani ne gjuhe te tjera ? lol

----------


## FLORIRI

> Matjan ti  rrofshhhh sa malet e Matit ..  po a ka mundesi te na i perkthesh tani ne gjuhe te tjera ? lol


Skam tastjere me shkronja arabe e kineze se ti perktheja  :pa dhembe:

----------


## fjollat

> Ne gjuhe te ndryshme kafshet flasin apo lehin apo pellasin ne menyra te ndryshme.
> Psh, *qeni* ne disa gjuhe leh *ham ham*, ndersa ne disa te tjera *hum hum*.


Kafshët flasin?  :pa dhembe:  
dmth kërkon onomatope të kafshëve!

ps, pancho, në amerikë edhe gjelat  i keni me naze  :uahaha:

----------


## FLORIRI

> Une bej ciuciuciuciuciuciu...


Nuk i shkon cunave me ba ciu ciu se me termin zog e flutur e dallendyshe etj etj gicilosen femnat kur u bahen komplimenta prandaj qe ndrroje emrin  :pa dhembe:  

Un baj 

hhmmmm hmmm
ggrrrr ggrrrrrr kur flej

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## babybell

ne frengjisht qeni ben: uaf uaf kurse zogu: kuik kuik. ne italisht zog ja fut kot fare dhe ben: çip çip......vetem gomari ben njesoj ne te gjitha gjuhet

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Nuk i shkon cunave me ba ciu ciu se me termin zog e flutur e dallendyshe etj etj gicilosen femnat kur u bahen komplimenta prandaj qe ndrroje emrin


Me fal, njihemi gje qe e ditke qe jam çun ?  :sarkastik:  

Per temen, ca ketu kur nxehen, ia bejne heohfjuadefznhjfkgkaa...

----------


## FLORIRI

vendodhja:në zemrën e *zogëzës* sime

----------


## oiseau en vol

> vendodhja:në zemrën e *zogëzës* sime


Ke degjuar per lesbienet ti matjan se po na nxjerr muhabet tani ?

Prandaj edhe kur thua diçka, te pakten ve nje fytyre te qeshur aty dhe e dime qe po ben shaka...

----------


## FLORIRI

O rob Zoti e dija qe je cun se me kan ra ne sy ca postimet tuja.Une dhe lexoj nganjehere,nuk shkruj papushu.

Nejse plako ba si dush ti ne dash ciu ciu e ne dash mjauu mjauu
Asht e drejta jote e nuk ta cenon kush.

Mamuthi    aaaaa aaaaaa (ne gjuhen kineze)
Elefanti      psssshhhhhhh(arabisht)
kameleoni  tak tak  tak tak (persisht)

----------


## delisa

Tema te tilla me duket jane efekt i mungeses se Padoganes  :ngerdheshje:  lol

----------


## elbasan

Aty mund të shikoni edhe në gjuhë të tjera. Vetëm në shqip nuk kishte.

*Onomatopoeia*

For *animal sounds*, these words are typically used in *English*:

Bee - "buzz"
Cat - "mereow" (U.S.) / "miaow" (UK), "meow" (U.S.) / "miow" (UK), "purr"
Bird - "chirp", "tweet" 
Chickadee - "chickadee"
Chicken - "cluck", "cackle", "bawk,"
Crow - "caw"
Dove - "coo"
Duck - "quack"
Owl - "hoo" or "hoot"
Rooster - "cockadoodledoo"
Turkey - "gobble"
Cow - "moo"
Dog - "woof", "arf", "grrr" (see bark (dog))
Dolphin - "click"
Insects - "buzz"
Frog - "ribbit", "croak". Note: many species of frog make different calls.
Lion - "roar", "rawr"
Horse - "neigh", "whinny", "snort"
Human - "prattle", "blab", "blah blah", "murmur", "brouhaha", "bar bar", "yadda yadda", "ra ra ra"
Mouse - "squeak"
Snake - "hiss"
Pig - "oink", "wee-wee-wee"
Sheep - "baa"
Wolf - "howl", "aroo"

----------


## Arcimedes

Qeni qe kam un ja ben: Hauuw.....uwaaaaah (ne gjuhen Hollandeze).

Pa shiko.... U shkriva duke qeshur se qeni tani eshte ulur ketu prane meje dhe po me shikon si i habitur. Mendon qeni: "Po ky cka qe ja ben k'tu ke kompjuteri si qen?"

----------


## ChuChu

> Pa shiko.... U shkriva duke qeshur se qeni tani eshte ulur ketu prane meje dhe po me shikon si i habitur. Mendon qeni: "Po ky cka qe ja ben k'tu ke kompjuteri si qen?"


Nje qen aq i zgjuar do kete patjeter dhe pronarin shume te zgjuar.  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s. Ku ne Hollande je ti?

----------


## Arcimedes

> Nje qen aq i zgjuar do kete patjeter dhe pronarin shume te zgjuar.


Ha......ha.....ha.....

Edhe kjo e forte ishte. U shkriva duke qeshur. 

Faleminderit.

Qeni u cua "ne kemb" tani dhe po me shikon. Don qe te dali perjashta me duket. 

E po mire... duhet me e shetitur pak atehere. 

kalofshi mire

----------


## Nice_Boy

Mjauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Macaa  :perqeshje:

----------

